# Systmes > Apple > Dveloppement iOS >  Apple s'explique sur la suppression des applications concurrentes  son Screen Time

## Jonathan

*Apple a supprim de son Store plusieurs applications qui luttant contre l'addiction  l'iPhone*
*et qui seraient meilleures que ses propres applications*

Les smartphones sont devenus les outils les plus utiliss au quotidien de nos jours et qui peut s'en plaindre ? Surtout avec le choix qu'on a en matire d'applications prsentes sur les diffrents Stores. Avec toutes ces applications, les utilisateurs passent de plus en plus de temps sur leurs tlphones et c'est ainsi que deux investisseurs de premier plan  Wall Street ont exhort Apple en dbut d'anne 2018,  mettre en place des outils qui permettraient de limiter leur utilisation du tlphone et de celle de leurs enfants. C'est ainsi qu'en septembre de la mme anne, Apple a commenc  proposer ses outils qui taient alors cachs dans le menu des paramtres du tlphone. Seulement, peu de temps aprs cela, la socit a commenc  retirer de son Store, les applications proposant des services similaires.

Apple a dclar  ces entreprises que leurs applications enfreignaient les rgles de l'App Store, comme autoriser un iPhone  en contrler un autre, mais quand on sait que cela tait autoris depuis des annes, on se demande bien si les motivations d'Apple sont bien ce que l'entreprise veut nous faire croire. A cause de cela, plusieurs de ces entreprises, avec des milliers de clients payants, ont d fermer leurs portes. Amir Moussavian, directeur gnral de _OurPact_, la premire application pour iPhone de contrle parental, avec plus de trois millions de tlchargements, a vu son application tre retire de l'App Store. 

Moussavian n'est pas le seul dans cette situation, plusieurs autres dirigeants d'entreprises cratrices de ces applications, ont d se soumettre aux exigences d'Apple et ont fini par fermer leurs entreprises. Ces dirigeants estiment qu'ils sont cibls, car leurs applications pourraient nuire aux activits d'Apple et le fait qu'Apple contrle l'App Store o ils trouvent certains de leurs clients les plus lucratifs, n'arrangent absolument pas les choses. Ils pensent que leurs applications sont meilleures que celles d'Apple et ce serait la vritable raison pour laquelle la socit leur mnerait autant la vie dure.


Jeudi dernier, 2 des applications de contrle parental les plus populaires, _Kidslox_ et _Qustodio_, ont dpos une plainte contre Apple auprs du bureau de la concurrence de l'Union europenne. _Kidslox_ a dclar que ses affaires avaient chut depuis qu'Apple a impos des modifications  son application qui la rendaient moins utile que l'outil propos par Apple. Apple qui fait galement face  une plainte antitrust dpose en Russie par _Kaspersky Lab_, a dclar par l'intermdiaire de l'un de ses porte-parole :  Nous traitons toutes les applications de la mme manire, y compris celles qui font concurrence  nos propres services. Notre motivation est de crer un cosystme d'applications dynamiques offrant aux consommateurs un accs  autant d'applications de qualit que possible.  

Afin de rduire le pouvoir que dtient Apple face aux autres entreprises dtentrices d'applications, la snatrice amricaine Elizabeth Warren du Massachusetts, candidate dmocrate  la prsidence, a rcemment suggr de sparer Apple de l'App Store, ainsi la socit ne pourrait plus dicter sa loi aux autres entreprises et favoriser ses propres applications qui ne sont pas toujours meilleures que celles des autres. En effet, plusieurs utilisateurs trouvent que les applications d'Apple sont moins performantes que certaines autres applications supposes permettre de limiter l'utilisation de l'iPhone.

C'est le cas de Bruce Chantry, g de 47 ans et pre de deux enfants. Il a dclar avoir utilis les applications _OurPact_ et _Mobicip_ pendant des annes, jusqu' ce qu'Apple les oblige  se dbarrasser de leurs fonctions les plus importantes. Oblig alors de se tourner vers l'application propose par Apple, il dit que cette dernire lui a sembl trop complique et beaucoup moins performante que celles qu'il utilisait avant. Il fait galement savoir que ses enfants ont d'ailleurs dj trouv des solutions de contournement  l'outil de filtrage web d'Apple et contrairement aux applications qu'il avait utilises, l'outil d'Apple n'a pas d'interrupteur pour dsactiver rapidement certaines applications sur leurs tlphones.

A en croire les utilisateurs, l'application propose par Apple pour rduire le temps d'utilisation de l'iPhone, prsente bien d'autres limites par rapport aux autres applications, mais la purge entreprise par Apple ne laisse plus beaucoup de choix aux utilisateurs. Dtenant le contrle sur l'App Store, Apple s'est octroy le pouvoir de n'avoir presque pas d'explications  donner aux dveloppeurs d'applications. La socit se contente de les informer par une courte note que leurs applications seraient supprimes si elles ne se conformaient pas  ses exigences.

Source : New York Times

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Comment jugez-vous l'attitude d'Apple ?
 ::fleche::  Que pourraient faire ces dveloppeurs d'applications pour sortir de cette situation ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Apple s'attaque aux applications qui enregistrent les crans des utilisateurs  leur insu et menace de les supprimer de l'App Store
 ::fleche::  Apple envisagerait de combiner les applications conues pour iPhone, iPad et macOS d'ici 2021, selon des sources internes
 ::fleche::  Les rgulateurs nerlandais ouvrent une enqute pour savoir si Apple privilgie ses applications dans l'App Store suite  une plainte des dveloppeurs

----------


## bk417

a ne pourrait pas arriver avec Android parce qu'il autorise  installer des applications hors du Play Store, les fichiers apk.
Je comprends tout  fait la plainte contre Apple, mais il ne faut pas confondre l'AppStore avec un march ouvert de libre concurrence.
Et Apple ne domine pas le march des smartphones, donc ne peut pas en abuser  :;):

----------


## Neckara

> Et Apple ne domine pas le march des smartphones, donc ne peut pas en abuser


Apple a cr son propre march, il est donc bien dans une situation de monopole.

Quand tu achte un Apple, tu n'achtes pas un smartphone, mais un IPhone.

----------


## TidiusFF

> Dtenant le contrle sur l'App Store, Apple s'est octroy le pouvoir de n'avoir presque pas d'explications  donner aux dveloppeurs d'applications.


C'est bien le point central. Toutes ces entreprises ont accept en publiant sur l'App Store que Apple avait droit de vie ou de mort sur eux. C'est de notorit (peut-tre mme directement inscrit dans ces conditions d'utilisations acceptes) que les applications ne doivent pas faire concurrence  ce qui est directement propos dans le systme / par Apple. C'est le prix  payer pour publier sur iOS.

----------


## Invit

> a ne pourrait pas arriver avec Android parce qu'il autorise  installer des applications hors du Play Store, les fichiers apk.


C'est une blague ? la plupart des gens ne savent pas ou activer la possibilit d'installer des logiciels ne venant pas du store et quand ils ont trouv il y a des messages volontairement anxiogne pour les en dissuader. Il y a rgulirement des articles qui insistent sur le fait que d'installer un logiciel ne provenant pas du store est dangereux...

Android est diffrent d'IOs mais c'est la mme merde et toujours pas d'alternative viable. Il y a eu au mieux cyanogen qui a tellement eu la pression de la part de google que c'en est devenu un grosse blague qui n'a plus d'utilit.

Sinon on parle de la campagne de google qui a interdit tout les bon bloqueur de pub et de protection de la vie priv il y a quelques annes ?
Ou le fait que google fait de la com sur son propre bloqueur de pub intgr qui est un pas de plus pour imposer son fonctionnement de force ?

Android IOs mme combat, enfermer les gens, les contrler au maximum par n'importe quel moyen.

----------


## bk417

> Apple a cr son propre march, il est donc bien dans une situation de monopole.
> 
> Quand tu achte un Apple, tu n'achtes pas un smartphone, mais un IPhone.


Non, Iphone n'est pas un march, c'est un produit. Le march correspondant est : les smartphones.
Avec 20% de part de march, Iphone n'est pas en situation de monopole. Android l'est avec ses 75%.


Analogie : les concessionnaires Renault ne vendent que des voitures Renault, c'est scandaleux, ils abusent, y a monopole non ?

----------


## Neckara

> Non, Iphone n'est pas un march, c'est un produit. Le march correspondant est : les smartphones.


Non, les marchs ne sont pas aussi simples.
Apple est l'exemple bateau qu'on ressort  toute les sauces pour une entreprise qui a cr son propre march.


Un IPhone n'est pas qu'un simple smartphone, c'est un IPhone, un produit qui fait parti de l'cosystme verrouill d'Apple, et qui se positionne dans le march de luxe. Demande  n'importe qui qui fait un peu d'conomie, Apple a su crer son propre monopole.
Demande  n'importe quel utilisateur d'Apple les raisons pour lesquelles il a achet un Apple. On ne l'achte pas parce que c'est un smartphone, mais parce que c'est un IPhone.

C'est comme pour les voitures, tu n'as pas qu'un seul march. Tu as les voitures sans permis, les voitures "normales", les voitures familiales, les utilitaires, les voitures de luxe, les limousines, les voitures de sports, et je pense que je dois en oublier.


C'est pareil pour les smartphones, tu n'as pas qu'un seul march. E.g. entre les smartphones  100 et ceux  1 000, ce n'est pas du tout le mme march.




> Avec 20% de part de march, Iphone n'est pas en situation de monopole. Android l'est avec ses 75%.


Dj tu confonds l'OS avec le matriel.

Ensuite, avec seulement 75% de parts de march, il est difficile de parler de monopole. Un duopole ou oligopole  la rigueur.





> Analogie : les concessionnaires Renault ne vendent que des voitures Renault, c'est scandaleux, ils abusent, y a monopole non ?


???

----------


## Invit

> Un IPhone n'est pas qu'un simple smartphone, c'est un IPhone, un produit qui fait parti de l'cosystme verrouill d'Apple, et qui se positionne dans le march de luxe.


Pas de luxe mais qui se veut haut de gamme comme sony savait le faire dans les annes 80. Vertu, Solarin etc. ont fait du smartphone de luxe et c'est minimum 4000 pour le moins cher et un truc mme pas au top. Iphone c'est une vulgaire coque en mauvais alliage et cot finition on est trs loin du luxe. Pas d'or, pas matriaux dit "noble" comme du cuir ou autre.

Aprs Apple peut servir de base pour crer des ordinateurs de luxe mais ce sont d'autres entreprises totalement indpendante qui le font.

En france y'a cottin aussi qui avait fait de l'ordi de luxe, un i7 tout banal sous windows mais  11 000 (y'a plus de 10 ans). Chez Apple pour 11 000 et aujourd'hui tu commences  avoir une configuration assez muscl.

----------


## Neckara

> Iphone c'est une vulgaire coque en mauvais alliage et cot finition on est trs loin du luxe. Pas d'or, pas matriaux dit "noble" comme du cuir ou autre.


Il n'y a pas ncessit de matriaux "nobles" pour faire du luxe.

----------


## bk417

> Un IPhone n'est pas qu'un simple smartphone, c'est un IPhone


 ::ptdr::  hahaha excellent !
et mes AirMax ne sont pas que des simples chaussures, ce sont des AirMax lol

Apple n'a pas le monopole dans le march de luxe. Samsung aussi vend des tlphones  1000 euros.
Oui c'est un cosystme verrouill, mais les dveloppeurs sont libres d'aller dev sur d'autres smartphones  1000, personne ne les oblige  dvelopper pour les 20% de part de march que reprsente iOs, Apple leur laisse les 80% restants, bien assez pour viter un dommage financier.

----------


## Invit

> Il n'y a pas ncessit de matriaux "nobles" pour faire du luxe.


Ben si. Mme si je te l'accorde a reste subjectif, c'est l'essence mme du luxe.

Le bas de gamme c'est du mauvais construit/mauvais fini -> la majorit de tout ce qu'on peut trouver dans le commerce.
Le haut de gamme c'est du correcte construit avec plus de soins -> tout ce qui coute cher comme apple par exemple.
Le luxe c'est construit pour tre le plus fiable possible enjoliv de futile onreux -> incrustation de pierres prcieuses, d'or vendu  un prix volontairement inaccessible  la majorit.

Aprs il y a toujours des exceptions comme une marque qui se veut de luxe et va vendre un mauvais jean's  1000 ou un bte t-shirt  200 mais c'est plus pour viser des gens qui veulent paratre.

Pour les iPhones tu vois surtout du chomeur/smicard/retrait qui en possde. Je ne dis pas que c'est la globalit mais c'est comme a pour la majorit des gens que je croise.
Encore hier la caissire du super-march s'est lev et a fait tomber son iPhone par terre, ce genre de personne ne vit pas dans le luxe. Ca la rassure sur le fait qu'elle aussi peut se donner l'illusion de pouvoir y accder.
Ds que les gens ont un peu plus de moyens ils sont plus samsung galaxy qu'iPhone. Si la personne est plus dans la reprsentation, elle prendra plus facilement un iPhone.

Tu ne verra jamais un smicard se payer des valises Vuitton par exemple ou alors c'est de la reproduction. Mettre un mois de salaire dans un phone c'est  la port de tout le monde, mettre 1 ans de smic c'est dj autre chose.

----------


## Neckara

> hahaha excellent !
> et mes AirMax ne sont pas que des simples chaussures, ce sont des AirMax lol


C'est bien de se moquer de ce qu'on ne connait pas
Ouvre n'importe quel bouquin de Marketing, va voir n'importe quel PU/MCF en conomie des marchs.

Si tu ne comprends pas qu'Apple a son propre march, tu ne peux pas comprendre, ni expliquer, le comportement de ses consommateurs.
Cela fait des dcennies que les entreprises tentent d'attacher les consommateurs  la marque (e.g. via la vision de la marque), pour qu'elle possde une valeur intrasque, et pour tenter de crer son propre march. De surcrot, il ne faut pas oublier qu'Apple a son propre cosystme (ce qui lui donne bien son propre march).

Pourquoi  ton avis des personnes sont prtes  payer presque le double juste pour avoir un petit logo sur le produit qu'ils achtent ?
Ce n'est pas juste pour l'utilit de ce logo, c'est aussi e.g. une image qu'on pense renvoyer, et/ou un attachement  la marque.
Quand tu vois un gamin crner avec ses nouvelles chaussures hors de prix, tu crois que c'est parce que ses chaussures sont belles, confortables, ou autre ? Non, c'est parce que ce sont des Nikes, parce que ce sont celles qu'on voit  la tl. Si ce n'tait qu'une vision utilitariste, il y a plein de baskets tout  fait correctes qui cotent moins de 15.

Le gamin  qui tu achtes un IPhone  1000 pour son 12me anniversaire, tu crois que c'est par utilitarisme ? Pour 150 balles tu peux avoir un smartphone tout  fait correct. Les types qui s'achtent un nouveau IPhone chaque anne, tu penses que c'est par utilitarisme ? Non, c'est juste pour avoir le plaisir de possder le dernier.




> Apple n'a pas le monopole dans le march de luxe. Samsung aussi vend des tlphones  1000 euros.


Apple a son propre march




> Oui c'est un cosystme verrouill, mais les dveloppeurs sont libres d'aller dev sur d'autres smartphones  1000, personne ne les oblige  dvelopper pour les 20% de part de march que reprsente iOs, Apple leur laisse les 80% restants, bien assez pour viter un dommage financier.


C'est un raisonnement qui n'a pas de sens.

Un utilisateur ne va pas jeter son IPhone  1 000 pour acheter un smartphone, juste pour pouvoir utiliser une application. Cela ferme aux devs 20% de leur march, et ce n'est pas rien. Sachant que cela peut aussi tre un positionnement stratgique de l'entreprise de dev, ou une contrainte lie  ses clients.

----------


## bk417

> (tirade sur le marketing)


On parle de loi ici.
Le marketing ne fait pas la loi.
Aux yeux d'un juge, un iphone est un tlphone, des AirMax sont des chaussures.




> C'est un raisonnement qui n'a pas de sens.
> 
> Un utilisateur ne va pas jeter son IPhone  1 000 pour acheter un smartphone, juste pour pouvoir utiliser une application. Cela ferme aux devs 20% de leur march, et ce n'est pas rien. Sachant que cela peut aussi tre un positionnement stratgique de l'entreprise de dev, ou une contrainte lie  ses clients.


Et bien il le savait (le dev) puisqu'il a accept les conditions d'utilisation.
La loi ne peut pas obliger un acteur commercial  ouvrir ses produits  tel ou tel dsir d'un autre acteur commercial, sauf  prouver un abus de position dominante.
Ca revient un peu au problme Windows/Internet Explorer et le clbre ballot screen. J'avais trouv a fumeux  l'poque. O se trouve la limite ?
Il faut autoriser les autres moteur de rendu web aussi ? et les logiciels antivirus ? et les launchers alternatifs ? et les bootloaders tiers ? on s'arrte o ?




> la plupart des gens ne savent pas ou activer la possibilit d'installer des logiciels ne venant pas du store et quand ils ont trouv il y a des messages volontairement anxiogne pour les en dissuader. Il y a rgulirement des articles qui insistent sur le fait que d'installer un logiciel ne provenant pas du store est dangereux...


C'est bien normal, la majorit des gens clique  tout va sans lire et ensuite se plaint que "a marche pas".
Android n'est pas tout blanc mais laisse encore cette libert au consommateur averti.




> Android IOs mme combat, enfermer les gens, les contrler au maximum par n'importe quel moyen.


Bienvenue dans le monde capitaliste et son marketing si bien dcrit par Neckara ci-dessus.

----------


## Neckara

> Ben si. Mme si je te l'accorde a reste subjectif, c'est l'essence mme du luxe.


La marque ou la prtendue qualit peut suffire.

Tu peux vendre des pains aux chocolats de luxe, sans les saupoudrer de paillettes d'or.
Il suffit juste d'avoir une communication marketing qui suive, un emballage trs connot, ainsi qu'un prix plus lev.




> Le luxe c'est construit pour tre le plus fiable possible enjoliv de futile onreux -> incrustation de pierres prcieuses, d'or vendu  un prix volontairement inaccessible  la majorit.


Tu n'as pas besoin que le produit soit inaccessible  la majorit, juste d'avoir un prix bien plus lev que la fonction utilitariste (en prenant aussi en compte la qualit).

Ton "futile onreux", cela peut tre la marque, le design, ou une pomme croque. Le luxe, c'est aussi dans la relation client, pourquoi crois-tu qu'Apple ai ses propres boutiques ? Le luxe, ce n'est pas que l'objet qu'on te vend, mais aussi le rve qu'on te promet. C'est aussi une manire de distinction sociale, un signe extrieur de richesse.

Il ne faut pas aussi confondre le luxe avec le fait d'acheter juste parce que c'est cher. Dans le luxe, on n'ajoute pas de l'or ou des pierres prcieuses juste parce qu'elles sont chres, mais bien pour prtendre sublimer le produit sans lui faire perdre de sa qualit. Tu peux mettre de la merde dans une jolie bote et la vendre comme produit de luxe.

Un exemple d'article assez court : http://iphoneaddict.fr/post/news-219...-louis-vuitton




> Aprs il y a toujours des exceptions comme une marque qui se veut de luxe et va vendre un mauvais jean's  1000 ou un bte t-shirt  200 mais c'est plus pour viser des gens qui veulent paratre.


Ben tu crois que l'IPhone sert  quoi d'autre ? </troll>




> Pour les iPhones tu vois surtout du chomeur/smicard/retrait qui en possde. Je ne dis pas que c'est la globalit mais c'est comme a pour la majorit des gens que je croise.


Apple est bien un signe extrieur de richesse. Si tu possde un IPhone, tu as ~70% de chance d'avoir des "gros revenus".

D'ailleurs, le fait que des chmeurs ou des smicards en possde malgr le prix trs lev, s'explique, c'est un rve qu'ils s'achtent, une revanche sur leur situation (bien que cela, dans les faits, ne les plombent plus qu'autre chose). Tu as d'ailleurs des personnes en situations trs prcaires qui vont conomiser sur plusieurs mois pour tout claquer en une nuit, et avec location de limousine. Juste pour se donner l'impression d'tre riche l'espace d'un instant avant de retourner  leur morne vie.




> Tu ne verra jamais un smicard se payer des valises Vuitton par exemple ou alors c'est de la reproduction. Mettre un mois de salaire dans un phone c'est  la port de tout le monde, mettre 1 ans de smic c'est dj autre chose.


Une valise n'aurait pas trop d'intrt, plutt un sac (qui cotent moins cher qu'un IPhone) :
https://fr.vestiairecollective.com/s...louis-vuitton/

----------


## Neckara

> On parle de loi ici.
> Le marketing ne fait pas la loi.
> Aux yeux d'un juge, un iphone est un tlphone, des AirMax sont des chaussures.


En effet.

Si on passe sur un aspect plus lgislatif, il y a quatres choses :
la vente lie (Hardware / OS), mais qui n'est plus interdite (merci l'UE) ;les pratiques anti-concurrentielles relatives aux logiciels pour IPhones ;le monopole du store Apple pour les IPhone (ce qui pour le coup est bien un march) ;les clauses abusives (donc nulles).




> Et bien il le savait (le dev) puisqu'il a accept les conditions d'utilisation.


Ce n'est pas tant une question d'accepter que des pratiques anti-concurrentielles, de monopole du store, et de clauses abusives.




> La loi ne peut pas obliger un acteur commercial  ouvrir ses produits  tel ou tel dsir d'un autre acteur commercial, sauf  prouver un abus de position dominante.


Ben l par exemple, si tu autorises tes logiciels et pas ceux des autres, c'est un abus de position dominante (via le store).

----------


## spyserver

La vrai question ici serait plutt : combien de personnes ici ont un iPhone ? 

"Un iPhone c'est pour les gens dans la reprsentation ..." "Un iPhone c'est une vulgarie coque en mauvaise alliage ..."  ::ptdr::  qu'est-ce qu'on lit pas ici c'est fou ! 

Si Apple c'est une vulgaire coque en mauvaise alliage, je t'invite  regarder avec quels matriaux sont fait tout le reste des smartphones du march   ::aie::  si Apple ne propose pas du luxe, je t'invite galement  regarder l'Apple Watch Hermes par ex, produit qui soit disant passant trust toutes les parts de march depuis qu'il existe, comme l'iPad ou encore le Macbook bref ...

L'iPhone est trs courtis dans des milieux trs diffrents, dire que l'iPhone n'est possd "que" par des chomeurs ou des caissires est un biais terrible et probablement faux de toute faon, la majeur partie des gens pauvres possdent plutt des smartphones Android car plus accessibles, et les Samsung Galaxy justement, sont trs plbiscits, le prix de vente chutant drastiquement en quelques semaines ...

Un iPhone dcote trs peu et il faut attendre gnralement la sortie du nouveau modle pour voir son prix baisser (un truc que Samsung ne peut pas faire puisqu'ils sont en concurrence direct avec d'autres constructeurs fonctionnant avec Android comme Huawei ou Xiaomi qui cassent les prix et proposent des features identiques).

Pour moi il y a bien une part de personne dans les milieux populaires qui plbiscite les produits Apple, mais cela s'explique par la promo implicite toute l'anne des produits par de nombreuses personnes du show biz (rappeurs, acteurs, influenceurs etc... surtout amricains) ou dans de nombreux films clips etc. qui agit directement sur leur subconscient, mme si ils ne connaissent pas grand chose  la technique ou aux dtails, ils ont tout de mme entendu qu'Apple c'tait du solide ou que l'utilisation de l'OS tait assez simple etc, a joue beaucoup, il y a aussi le succs rcents des airpods par ex (encore un trust d'Apple sur ce march) que tout le monde adoptent dsormais.

Et enfin pour moi le reste constitue le noyau dur des usagers d'Apple, ceux qui connaissent bien et qui ont adopts le fameux "ecosystme" qu'aucune autre marque ne possde et qui rpond  tous leur besoins perso ou professionnels sans passer par une galaxie d'app ou de tiers comme il le faut avec les autres systmes.
Ces personnes sont pour la plupart des cadres, des entrepreneurs, des indpendants ou des professions librales, les producteurs, les designers, les architectes, les photographes, etc qui de facto utilisent cet cosystme.

Bref on est bien loin de ce triste raccourci donn plus haut dans la discussion ...

----------


## bk417

> si tu autorises tes logiciels et pas ceux des autres, c'est un abus de position dominante (via le store).


Vision trs simpliste  mon avis. Bref, on arrivera pas  tre d'accord.  ::lol:: 

Mais tu ne rponds pas  ma question, a m'intresse d'avoir ton point de vue (si tu le souhaites) : o se trouve la limite ?
Il faut obliger  accepter les autres moteur de rendu web aussi ? et les logiciels antivirus ? et les launchers alternatifs ? et les bootloaders tiers ? on s'arrte o ?

----------


## blbird

Les stores, sous couvert de facilit et de "scurit", sont depuis le dbut destins  ce genre de problmes. Au final, pour moi, c'est vraiment une rgression.

Mais nous sommes dans une socit aseptise qui privilgie le choix des dirigeants d'une minorit (Apple ici) envers l'indpendance et l'autonomie de tous. Faites-nous confiance, on vous protge, c'est nous qui dcidons ce qui est bon pour vous ou non.

----------


## Neckara

> Vision trs simpliste  mon avis. Bref, on arrivera pas  tre d'accord.


 partir du moment o tu autorises des logiciels tiers, mais seulement ceux qui ne te feront pas concurrence, c'est un abus.




> o se trouve la limite ?
> Il faut obliger  accepter les autres moteur de rendu web aussi ? et les logiciels antivirus ? et les launchers alternatifs ? et les bootloaders tiers ? on s'arrte o ?


Il faut laisser la possibilit  l'utilisateur de faire ce qu'il veut du produit qui lui appartient.

La question que tu posais avec les ballots screen est diffrente, concerne un autre problme, le fait qu'il y ai des logiciels pr-installs.
Avec les technologies actuelles cela est inacceptable.  l'achat, il suffirait juste de permettre au client de choisir parmi une srie d'options, de cloner un disque, puis d'insrer le disque dans l'ordinateur. Quitte  avoir des disques pr-installs  disposition pour les configurations les plus courantes, voire mme pr-insrs.

Ou d'avoir  l'installation le choix des suites logicielles qui seront installes (navigateur, suite bureautique, ), quitte  ncessiter une connexion Internet pour les choix les moins standards. Ou d'avoir le choix entre plusieurs distributions Windows.

Ce ne sont pas les moyens techniques qui manquent.

----------


## bk417

> Il faut laisser la possibilit  l'utilisateur de faire ce qu'il veut du produit qui lui appartient.
> 
> Ce ne sont pas les moyens techniques qui manquent.


Dans le fond je suis d'accord je suis consommateur aussi, mais du point de vue de la loi c'est intenable.
D'abord l'utilisateur ne peut pas faire ce qu'il veut des produits qu'il achte, particulirement avec les logiciels o il y a une licence d'utilisation qui interdit de dcompiler, de revendre des parties, etc... mais l'utilisateur n'est pas le sujet ici.

Et en suivant cette logique, il faudrait obliger Sony  ouvrir les Playstations aux autres OS, obliger Huawei  dverrouiller ses bootloader, obliger les fabricants d'imprimantes, de TV, de voitures, de montres et de cafetires  permettre d'installer les autres OS ou firmwares qui existent.
C'est beau d'un point de vue philosophique mais un vrai merdier  grer pour le fabricant.

----------


## Neckara

> D'abord l'utilisateur ne peut pas faire ce qu'il veut des produits qu'il achte, particulirement avec les logiciels o il y a une licence d'utilisation qui interdit de dcompiler, de revendre des parties, etc...


Tu dclares juste ces clauses comme tant abusives.




> Et en suivant cette logique, il faudrait obliger Sony  ouvrir les Playstations aux autres OS, obliger Huawei  dverrouiller ses bootloader, obliger les fabricants d'imprimantes, de TV, de voitures, de montres et de cafetires  permettre d'installer les autres OS ou firmwares qui existent.


Tu peux faire une distinction entre l'embarqu (e.g. cafetires), les parties sensibles mettant en jeu des vies humaines (e.g. systme de freinage des voitures), et les ordinateurs et assimils (e.g. smartphone, playstations, ordinateurs).

Dj si on pouvait faire cela ce serait une grande avance.
Pour l'embarqu, il serait peut-tre possible de trouver quelques solutions techniques et juridiques pour qu'on puisse aussi s'amuser, mais il faudrait se creuser un peu plus la tte.


EDIT: Par exemple:
Catgorie I : Tout objet ou module dont le propritaire peut complter par l'installation d'applications. Les objets et modules soumis  cette catgorie ne doivent empcher leur propritaire d'installer toutes applications de leur choix, quelque soit son origine.Catgorie II : Tout objet ou module dont la mmoire morte est amovible. Toute une mmoire morte, ou groupe de mmoire morte de plus de 1Go doit tre amovible. Les objets et modules soumis  cette catgorie ne doivent empcher leur propritaire d'installer tout OS, quelque soit son origine. 

Ne sont pas viss aux obligations des catgories I & II tout objet susceptible d'entraner mort, blessures graves, ou dommages matriels importants, en cas de dfaut logiciel. En cas d'objet comportant plusieurs modules, ne sont pas viss aux  obligations des catgories I & II tout module susceptible d'entraner directement, ou indirectement par linteraction avec un autre module, mort, blessures graves, ou dommages matriels importants en cas de dfaut logiciel. Le constructeur de tels objets ou module a responsabilit de s'assurer de la fiabilit les logiciels et OS qui pourront tre installs.

Le constructeur se doit de rendre publique les protocoles de communications inter-objets et inter-modules.


Voil, j'ai juste rflchit en 2sec, c'est loin d'tre parfait, mais c'est dj pas trop mal.

----------


## Le gris

Iphone? Juste un vulgaire smartphone dont le fabriquant a su entrain dans son dlire des millions de consommateurs qui ne savent que faire de leur bl. Quand apple est incapable de supplant la concurrence des dveloppeurs, il les conduit juste au placard.Pfff pathtique.

----------


## bk417

> Tu dclares juste ces clauses comme tant abusives.
> 
> Tu peux faire une distinction entre l'embarqu (e.g. cafetires), les parties sensibles mettant en jeu des vies humaines (e.g. systme de freinage des voitures), et les ordinateurs et assimils (e.g. smartphone, playstations, ordinateurs).
> 
> Dj si on pouvait faire cela ce serait une grande avance.
> Pour l'embarqu, il serait peut-tre possible de trouver quelques solutions techniques et juridiques pour qu'on puisse aussi s'amuser, mais il faudrait se creuser un peu plus la tte.


Je suis d'accord avec toi sur ce qu'il faudrait changer dans la loi.
Mais quand les juges se pencheront sur le dossier de l'article (Apple vs Editeurs d'appli de contrle parental) ils se baseront sur les lois existantes, pas sur les lois que Neckara voudrait.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Neckara

> Mais quand les juges se pencheront sur le dossier de l'article (Apple vs Editeurs d'appli de contrle parental) ils se baseront sur les lois existantes, pas sur les lois que Neckara voudrait.


Oui, il ne faut pas confondre ce qui est, avec ce que je prconiserais qu'il soit.

De plus la plainte n'est ni dpose en France, ni dans l'UE, donc c'est le droit amricain qui tranchera.
Les US font parti de l'OMC, donc on peut supposer que leur droit n'est pas si loigns du ntre en la matire, mme si cela resterait abusif.

Dans le pire des cas, on aura notre rponse d'ici quelques mois tout au plus.

----------


## sinople

> De plus la plainte n'est ni dpose en France, ni dans l'UE, donc c'est le droit amricain qui tranchera.
> Les US font parti de l'OMC, donc on peut supposer que leur droit n'est pas si loigns du ntre en la matire, mme si cela resterait abusif.


Y a quand mme de grosses diffrence entre le systme judiciaire US et UE. Autant sur le fond que sur la forme !

Au niveau argumentaire, on est pas loin du parler pour rien dire l.

----------


## Neckara

> Y a quand mme de grosses diffrence entre le systme judiciaire US et UE. Autant sur le fond que sur la forme !


Prends les droits d'auteurs par exemple, les lgislations sont assez similaires sur plusieurs points (avec quelques variations) du fait de la convention Berne.
L'OMC met aussi en place plusieurs conventions, tu as aussi l'OCDE avec e.g. le comit de Ble.

Et en cherchant un peu : http://www.oecd.org/fr/daf/concurrence/abus/

----------


## Beowulf59

Je ne suis pas pro Apple, mais je ne suis pas d'accord avec la majorit des commentaires que j'ai lu.

Avant j'avais un Windows Phone : trs intuitif, pas cher, petit  petit il s'intgrait avec Windows 10, tout ce qui me fallait. Pourtant le store ne s'est jamais rempli, il est mort n. J'ai du choisir un autre tlphone, et j'ai pris... Apple, alors que je dtestais cette marque, j'y ai t  contre-coeur.

Si on regarde l'tat actuel du march, on a le choix entre 2 co-systmes : iPhone et Android.

En comparant les prix, on a (au hasard je prends sur le site de Free) :
- iPhone XS Max 512Go : 1649 vs Samsung Galaxy S10+ 512Go : 1259 (je ne polmiquerais pas sur Samsung qui ne fait que copier Apple depuis le Galaxy S, jusqu'au prix)
- iPhone XS Max 64 Go : 1239 vs Huawei P30 Pro 64Go : 999

Mme si on voit que les nouveaux iPhones restent cher, les derniers Android commencent  leur faire concurrence dans le "luxe".

Maintenant, si on regarde la fragmentation d'Android, le gros point-noir qui me fait fuir.
En Octobre 2018, la version en top 1 est Nougat avec 29,1%... C'est affolant d'avoir des versions aussi fragments alors qu'iOS assuraient encore le service des iPhone 5 l'anne dernire (je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est aujourd'hui). Et entre les surcouches constructeurs, oprateurs... les mises  jour Android sont difficiles  avoir sauf si on passe par un tlphone "nu", ce qui n'est pas forcment accessible au commun des mortels.

Reste  voir l'interface.

iOS est optimis pour l'iPhone, c'est leur grande force. Ils ont leur propre hardware, ils savent comment il se comporte, ils peuvent optimiser l'OS  fond. Ct Android, plusieurs marques et rfrences de tlphones de configuration diffrentes utilisent l'OS, et au final c'est mal optimis et les performances sont parfois  la ramasse. Je le vois notamment avec des proches, o ils doivent changer leur tlphone aprs 1an ou 2 car il n'est plus utilisable.

Bref, de mon point de vue entre iPhone et Android il n'y a pas photo. Simplement entre la peste et le cholra, j'aurais aim un troisime choix, mais visiblement il n'y a plus de place sur le march...

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Apple s'explique sur la suppression des applications concurrentes  son Screen Time,*
*de l'App Store * 

Un article publi par le New York Times la semaine dernire mentionnait qu'Apple avait supprim ou, du moins, restreint un total de 11 des 17 applications de contrle d'cran et de contrle parental les plus populaires de l'App Store, utilises pour surveiller le temps pass sur l'iPhone. et utilis par les parents pour garder un il sur le contenu auquel leurs enfants ont accs.

 Dans certains cas, Apple a oblig les entreprises  supprimer des fonctionnalits permettant aux parents de contrler les appareils de leurs enfants ou de bloquer l'accs de ces derniers  certaines applications et contenus rservs aux adultes , a rapport le NYT.  Dans d'autres cas, il a simplement supprim les applications de son App Store."

Le rapport ajoute que de nombreux dveloppeurs dapplications ont t contraints de fermer  cause de la rpression, et lune des principales applications de contrle parental, OurPact, a t  retire sans avertissement  en fvrier de cette anne. L'application en question avait t tlcharge plus de trois millions de fois.

Peu de temps aprs l'annonce des outils Temps dcran (Screen Time) et limite d'utilisation dans iOS 12 en septembre, le rapport indique qu'Apple a commenc  proposer des outils similaires hbergs par l'App Store. Les dveloppeurs d'applications touchs par les suppressions ont suggr qu'ils avaient t limins ou restreints pour des raisons de concurrence.

*Temps dcran, quest-ce que cest ?*

Notons quApple a expliqu que la fonctionnalit Temps dcran vous permet dobtenir un rapport dtaill sur la faon dont votre appareil est utilis, les apps que vous avez ouvertes et les sites web que vous avez visits, et ce  tout moment. Il vous suffit daccder  Rglages > Temps dcran et de toucher le graphique. Vous pouvez y dcouvrir votre utilisation de lappareil, dfinir des limites pour vos apps les plus utilises et connatre le nombre de fois o vous avez pris votre appareil en main ou reu une notification.

Si vous avez activ Partager entre les appareils, vous pouvez afficher lutilisation de tous les appareils auxquels vous vous connectez avec votre identifiant Apple et votre mot de passe.

Temps dcran vous permet de savoir combien de temps vous et vos enfants passez sur des apps, des sites web et plus encore. De cette manire, vous pouvez prendre des dcisions claires sur lutilisation que vous faites de vos appareils et dfinir des limites si vous le souhaitez. Poursuivez la lecture pour dcouvrir comment activer la fonctionnalit Temps dcran, afficher votre rapport, dfinir des limites et grer lappareil dun enfant. 


Voici quelques rglages proposs : 
*Temps darrt :* considrez cela comme une sieste de votre temps dcran. Lorsque vous programmez Temps darrt dans Rglages, seuls les appels tlphoniques et les apps que vous choisissez dautoriser sont disponibles. La fonctionnalit Temps darrt sapplique  tous vos appareils sur lesquels Temps dcran est activ, et vous recevez un rappel cinq minutes avant quelle commence ;*Limites dapp :* Vous pouvez dfinir des limites quotidiennes pour certaines catgories dapps grce  la fonctionnalit Limites dapp. Par exemple, vous pouvez utiliser des apps de productivit quand vous tes au travail, mais pas de rseaux sociaux ou de jeux. Les limites dapp se rinitialisent chaque jour  minuit, et vous pouvez les supprimer  nimporte quel moment ;Toujours autorises : Il se peut que vous souhaitiez accder  certaines apps, mme si la fonctionnalit Temps darrt ou la limite Toutes les apps et catgories sont actives. Par dfaut, les apps Tlphone, Messages, FaceTime et Plans figurent dans Toujours autorises, mais vous pouvez les supprimer si vous le souhaitez ;*Restrictions relatives au contenu et  la confidentialit :* Vous pouvez choisir le type de contenu qui apparat sur votre appareil. Bloquez du contenu inadapt, des achats et des tlchargements et dfinissez vos rglages de confidentialit grce aux restrictions relatives au contenu et  la confidentialit.
*Apple a cependant rfut le rapport*

Dans une dclaration publie ce dimanche, le fabricant d'iPad et d'iPhone a avanc :

 Apple a toujours pens que les parents devraient disposer doutils pour grer lutilisation des appareils par leurs enfants. Cest la raison pour laquelle nous avons cr et continuons de dvelopper Screen Time. D'autres applications de l'App Store, notamment Balance Screen Time de Moment Health et Verizon Smart Family, permettent aux parents d'quilibrer les avantages de la technologie avec d'autres activits permettant aux jeunes esprits d'apprendre et de grandir.

 Nous avons rcemment supprim plusieurs applications de contrle parental de l'App Store, et ce pour une raison simple: elles mettent en pril la confidentialit et la scurit des utilisateurs. Il est important de comprendre pourquoi et comment cela sest pass.

 Au cours de la dernire anne, nous avons appris que plusieurs de ces applications de contrle parental utilisaient une technologie trs invasive, appele Mobile Device Management (Gestion des appareils mobiles), ou MDM. MDM permet  un tiers de contrler et d'accder  un appareil et  ses informations les plus sensibles, notamment l'emplacement de l'utilisateur, l'utilisation de l'application, les comptes de messagerie, les autorisations de l'appareil photo et l'historique de navigation. Nous avons commenc  explorer cette utilisation du MDM par des dveloppeurs non-entreprises au dbut de 2017 et avons mis  jour nos directives sur cette base  la mi-2017.

 MDM a des utilisations lgitimes. Les entreprises installent parfois MDM sur leurs appareils pour mieux contrler les donnes et le matriel propritaires. Mais il est extrmement risqu - et une violation flagrante des politiques de l'App Store - pour une entreprise d'applications prive et centre sur le consommateur d'installer un contrle MDM sur le priphrique d'un client. Au-del du contrle que l'application peut exercer elle-mme sur le priphrique de l'utilisateur, des recherches ont montr que les profils MDM pouvaient tre utiliss par des pirates informatiques pour avoir des accs  des fins malveillantes.


 Les parents ne devraient pas avoir  changer leurs craintes concernant lutilisation des appareils de leurs enfants contre des risques pour la vie prive et la scurit, et lApp Store ne devrait pas tre une plateforme pour forcer ce choix. Personne, sauf vous, ne devrait avoir un accs illimit pour grer le priphrique de votre enfant.

 Lorsque nous avons dcouvert ces violations des directives, nous les avons communiques aux dveloppeurs d'applications, leur donnant 30 jours pour soumettre une application mise  jour afin d'viter toute interruption de la disponibilit dans l'App Store. Plusieurs dveloppeurs ont publi des mises  jour pour aligner leurs applications sur ces rgles. Ceux qui ne lont pas fait ont t retirs de lApp Store. 

 Apple a toujours pris en charge des applications tierces sur l'App Store qui aident les parents  grer les appareils de leurs enfants. Contrairement  ce que le New York Times a rapport ce week-end, ce nest pas une question de concurrence. Cest une question de scurit.

 Dans cette catgorie d'applications, et dans chaque catgorie, nous nous engageons  fournir un cosystme d'applications comptitif et innovant. De nombreuses applications extrmement russies offrent des fonctions et des services similaires  ceux dApple dans des catgories telles que la messagerie, les cartes, la messagerie lectronique, la musique, les navigateurs Web, les photos, les applications de prise de notes, les gestionnaires de contacts et les systmes de paiement, pour ne citer que quelques exemples. Nous nous engageons  offrir un lieu pour que ces applications prosprent, car elles amliorent l'exprience utilisateur pour tous .

Ce n'est pas la premire fois qu'Apple se brouille avec les dveloppeurs d'applications iOS et il est peu probable que ce soit la dernire. Une dispute entre Apple et Spotify reste en cours. ce dernier s'est plaint du fait que les rgles actuelles de la firme sur l'App Store  limitent dlibrment le choix et touffent l'innovation au dtriment de l'exprience utilisateur 

Dans une plainte dpose auprs de la Commission europenne (CE), le service de streaming de musique affirme notamment que la taxe dApple sur les achats intgrs est injuste. Apple a rfut ces accusations, affirmant que la majorit des applications hberges sur l'App Store sont exemptes de la taxe, qui tombe  15% aprs la premire anne.

Source : Apple (dclaration, Temps d'cran)

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## bunam

Les applications en cause dtournaient l'usage des fonctions d'un profil MDM pour obtenir des pleins droits sur un tlphone iOS et c'est rserv aux entreprises.
Apple a prvenu que ctait un problme et interdit, les diteurs avaient 30 jours pour corriger leurs applications.

https://www.apple.com/newsroom/2019/...-control-apps/

Il faut savoir qu'avec l'installation d'un profil MDM on donne tous les droits  ces diteurs, est-ce souhaitable ?

Je prfre que seule Apple soit capable de faire cela sur son systme et qu'elle ne mette pas en place des API permettant de le faire. 
Les donnes de mes gosses ne sont pas  vendre !

----------


## Mingolito

> Je prfre que seule Apple soit capable de faire cela sur son systme et qu'elle ne mette pas en place des API permettant de le faire.


ok, donc du coup c'est bien un monopole ?

----------


## stardeath

> Je prfre que seule Apple soit capable de faire cela sur son systme et qu'elle ne mette pas en place des API permettant de le faire. 
> Les donnes de mes gosses ne sont pas  vendre !


donc au lieu de scuriser plus une api qu'apple lui mme fournit, celui-ci dcide qu'il doit en tre le seul utilisateur pour le grand public?
y a pas  dire, a augure rien de bon ...

----------


## bunam

Ce mode est un vieux concept, on achte du matos et on ne peut installer que ce qu'a dcid le crateur du matriel.

Donc on peut lister comme matriel :
- consoles de jeux
- tlvisions connectes
- box oprateurs internet
- frigo
- voiture
- routeur
- ...
- objets connects
et smartphones

Mine de rien c'est un mode qui est largement accept, allez-vous demander a votre fabricant de frigo de crer des API ou de pouvoir le rooter ??

Historiquement on a subi un windows qui a largement montr des dfaillances au niveau scurit et simple gestion de celui-ci, il faut avoir un certain niveau pour pouvoir le faire bien, Apple avec son iOS a remis  plat tout ceci pour fournir une aisance d'usage sans pareille pour Me Michu. 
Je crois que la majorit des utilisateurs sont heureux de pouvoir installer des app qui viennent du magasin et de ne pas se poser la question que  cela va faire dis fonctionner leurs appareils. C'est un avantage du mode console.

----------


## blbird

> Historiquement on a subi un windows qui a largement montr des dfaillances au niveau scurit et simple gestion de celui-ci, il faut avoir un certain niveau pour pouvoir le faire bien, Apple avec son iOS a remis  plat tout ceci pour fournir une aisance d'usage sans pareille pour Me Michu. 
> Je crois que la majorit des utilisateurs sont heureux de pouvoir installer des app qui viennent du magasin et de ne pas se poser la question que  cela va faire dis fonctionner leurs appareils. C'est un avantage du mode console.


C'est bien beau, mais au final on a pas le choix, c'est Apple qui dcide. Il suffirait de laisser la possibilit d'utiliser d'autres manires d'installer des applications en plus du store officiel, et tout le monde serait content.

Mais non, c'est beaucoup mieux pour Apple de faire sa loi et de dcider ce qui est bien pour tous, sous couvert de scurit. La scurit  bon dos de nos jours...

----------


## bunam

> C'est bien beau, mais au final on a pas le choix, c'est Apple qui dcide. Il suffirait de laisser la possibilit d'utiliser d'autres manires d'installer des applications en plus du store officiel, et tout le monde serait content.
> 
> Mais non, c'est beaucoup mieux pour Apple de faire sa loi et de dcider ce qui est bien pour tous, sous couvert de scurit. La scurit  bon dos de nos jours...


Taper sur Apple c'est bien, a soulage hein  :;):  dans mon prcdent post, on voit bien qu'on pourrait taper sur d'autre non aussi ?

Une application installable dans iOS mme depuis une autre source est lance dans un bac  sable donc elle n'aura pas plus de possibilits 

De toute faon Google avec Android prend le mme chemin et est donc plus sournois.

Au pire tu prends un compte dveloppeur et tu compiles... je l'avais fait pour https://www.blink.sh avant qu'il n'arrive sur le store franais

Aussi tu peux installer un profil d'une entreprise chinoise et tu pourras alors installer les app de son store parallle, dans ce cas n'oublies pas de serrer les fesses  :;): 

Il y a le jailbreak aussi !

Mais j'ai un grand respect du travail des autres et donc je n'hsite pas payer pour une application, installer une app en dehors du store a ouvre aussi la voie au piratage...

----------


## bunam

https://www.macg.co/aapl/2019/05/tim...illance-106080

"Autre proccupation de Tim Cook, le respect de la vie prive dans ce quil qualifie de  crise de la surveillance . Un cheval de bataille bien connu du patron dApple, pour qui les services en ligne qui recueillent des donnes sur leurs utilisateurs sont pires que les voyeurs qui se cachent derrire les fentres pour vous espionner :  [Ces services] en savent bien plus sur vous que les voyeurs ."

----------


## chrtophe

> Mais non, c'est beaucoup mieux pour Apple de faire sa loi et de dcider  ce qui est bien pour tous, sous couvert de scurit. La scurit  bon  dos de nos jours...


Cela reste vrai. Une validation des applications mises  dispo sur le store et l'impossibilit de passer par autre chose que le store apporte quand mme une scurit (bien que ce ne soit pas entirement infaillible). Et si a permet de contrler le march en plus en imposant ses rgles et en prenant une grpsse com. c'est tout bnef...

----------

